# Substrate choice for 125g



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm firing up the 125g after time off due to a divorce. I plan on doing a fairly high tech tank, and want some suggestions on a substrate that is tried and tested. I've used Flourite in the past and will likely stick with that if no other suggestions are put forth. I don't want to deal with 5 month "start up cloudy tank syndrome", or any other non sense.  I have Flourite down to a science in terms of no mess, etc. so maybe I'm better off staying with it? Tank will be heavily planted, EI dosing, T5 lighting (4x39w for 8 hours, 8x39w for 2 hours in the middle, total of 10 hour light period), CO2 injected.

Please let me know if anyone has any good suggestions other than flourite (or confirm that flourite is still acceptable today).


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Personally, I like Turface, especially in a large tank where there needs to be a lot of gravel - mostly on account of the fact that it's cheap. I usually don't get more than a day or two of cloudiness before it settles, either.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

AQUASOIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but its $$$ enjoy.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

doubleott05 said:


> but its $$$


This being my primary issue with it. But, if you're willing to shell out that kind of cash, it is good stuff.


----------

